# More great shots...



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Check out the great shots of Ruby and her BFF Chase. My husband got me a digital picture frame so I can load up all of my favorites and see them all day.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

awesome!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful shots!

I guess all vizslas play "I will eat your face" game ;D


----------

